

Your Hacker News history visualized - no_gravity
http://social.gnod.com/hn:no_gravity

======
lisper
Very slick! Unfortunately, one of my submissions was an outlier which got 10x
as many points as anything else I've ever submitted. So I have one circle at
the top of the screen and everything else is bunched up at the bottom. So two
suggestions:

1\. Add an option to eliminate the N top scores, or

2\. Make the Y axis a log scale

~~~
smackfu
There's a similar issue if you joined a site long, long ago but didn't get
active until recently (which is reddit for me.) One dot, then years of blank
space.

~~~
no_gravity
Both issues could be solved in a number of ways. Im undecided yet, what would
be the best. Need to sleep over this.

------
case_sensitive
Needs something that resolves case-sensitivity in usernames.

For example, because I've chosen "case_sensitive" as my user name, no one else
may choose "Case_Sensitive" or "CaSe_SeNsItIvE" et c. Meanwhile, a request for
"Case_sensitive" will fail.

[http://social.gnod.com/hn:case_sensitive](http://social.gnod.com/hn:case_sensitive)!

[http://social.gnod.com/hn:Case_sensitive](http://social.gnod.com/hn:Case_sensitive)!

It would be possible to fix this by crawling and scraping an enumeration of
all valid user names into a lookup table, and then matching a query tranformed
to all uppercase (or all lowercase) letters against the similarly transformed
lookup table which retains the valid case sensitive version, then showing the
results with the corrected name.

~~~
Achshar
HN itself has case sensitive usernames for login and urls. I have always found
that strange.

------
no_gravity
Put in "hn:[username]" to see a visualization of your posting history by
popularity over time.

Also works for Reddit and Twitter with "reddit:[username]" and
"twitter:[username]".

------
neetij
O/T: Marek, I'd like to thank you for other Gnod projects. I remember being
enthralled by Gnoosic, Gnooks back in the day. Really wonderful stuff.

~~~
no_gravity
Thank you! Happy to hear that!

------
teddyh
Only seems to show news submissions by a user, not their comments.

~~~
no_gravity
Ok, I added comments. Put an exclamation mark behind the username to activate
them:

[http://social.gnod.com/hn:teddyh](http://social.gnod.com/hn:teddyh)!

~~~
peteretep
That's cool, but I had a few very large links, which means all my comments are
noise. I'd like to see just comments :-)

~~~
no_gravity
Ok, added another rule! 2 exclamation marks means comments and nothing but
comments:

    
    
        http://social.gnod.com/hn:peteretep!!

------
sktrdie
Is there an "about" page? Can't seem to understand what this site does.

~~~
no_gravity
It displays your posting history on a chart. From the left to the right, the
posts get newer. From the bottom to the top more popular. There is a little ?
on the upper right of the page which leads to an info page.

